
How to Lose a Third of a Million Dollars Without Trying - paulpauper
https://medium.com/page-count/how-to-lose-a-third-of-a-million-dollars-without-really-trying-d3c343675aca
======
s_gourichon
A short and easy to read book teaches lessons somehow relevant to the
situation, especially chapter 3 "do not make assumptions".

The book is "the four agreements" by Don Miguel Ruiz.

------
citrusx
tl;dr: An author (and, not an especially good one) is willfully irresponsible
in spending her large publishing advance, and blames absolutely everyone
except herself.

~~~
Someone
Blames everyone but herself? The subtitle of this article is _”As a young
writer, my naiveté about the publishing process nearly led me to financial
ruin. Here’s how to avoid my mistakes.”_

Other quotes from the article:

 _”I’d somehow missed several critical aspects of the business, and that was
on me (to some extent)”_

 _”My publisher didn’t tell me I had to get that website. And no one said I
should be buying fancy cocktails. That was all my choice”_

 _”Despite making some poor choices”_

 _”Let’s take a pause. What could I have done differently [list of 6 things
she could have done differently] But I didn’t do any of those things.”_

 _”All I could think was that I had wasted the one opportunity the universe
had given me to write my way out”_

